# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Lẩu bò CV Lê Thị Riêng - Quán lẩu ở Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Lẩu bò và ngầu pín đã từ lâu trở thành món ăn độc đáo của các quý ông ,không gì thú vị bằng một buổi tối hàn huyên tâm sự với bạn bè bên nồi lẫu nóng hổi và 1 vài xị rượu

Vị trí:Đối diện trước cổng công viên có 1 con hẽm nhỏ đi thắng vào trong hẽm sẽ gặp 1 quày bán Lẩu Bò

Giá cả:40n/1 lẩu

Giá Rượu chuối hột :8 ngàn /1 xị

Giá thức uống khác:từ 7-10 ngàn (tiệm tạp hóa đối diện)

Địa chỉ: Công Viên Lê Thị Riêng, Phường 15, Quận 10, Hồ Chí Minh

>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến quán Lẩu bò CV Lê Thị Riêng_


_Cùng khám phá các quán ăn ở Sài Gòn - cac quan an o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon_

----------


## songoku

hình ảnh không hấp dẫn lắm , hic

----------

